
The Mizar proof system (2017) - danielam
http://www.cs.kun.nl/~freek/mizar/
======
zzless
I spent two weeks in Bialystok in the 1990's learning Mizar from Andrzej. He
was a fascinating person (unfortunately he passed away two years ago). He was
trained as a topologist (under K. Borsuk, a well-known Polish mathematician)
and got interested in linguistics. He told me that he started working on Mizar
as an automated translation system 'from mathematics into English' and someone
suggested that he added a proof checker. I think the result is very elegant. I
always liked the way Mizar proofs look. Also, working on some relatively
simple proofs, I got to appreciate how much is left unsaid in most
mathematical papers. Some details I would consider trivial were anything but.
I wish only that Mizar was GPL'd but according to Andrzej himself he wanted
more control over his creation. I am not sure I would agree but I certainly
respect his choice.

~~~
yannis
It is a pity though, that the source code is not publicly available, even if
the license is not GPL'd it could still be made available to non-members.

------
joe_the_user
This actually look more approachable than other proof systems I've looked at.
The included proof seems understandable though I'm not sure how all steps are
deterministic, how they're sufficient to fully make the proof.

That said, there's a note at the bottom of the page saying: "(last
modification 2002-01-29)" so perhaps "2002" would be a more appropriate date
here? The Mizar system itself seems like it's being maintained presently,
according to its website. [http://www.mizar.org/](http://www.mizar.org/)

------
ncmncm
The theorem language I have heard most about lately is called Lean. Working
number theorists are very active in developing it, driving to make it actually
useful to write their theorems in it.

